# Poly Taper Molds.... having trouble



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I love the poly molds. They are great. 

However when I pour the tapers and let them set up, the wax cools soo quick that there isa big "divit" in the bottom. And if I repour, it seeps dow the sides a little and it is noticable. 

any ideas or tricks? 

thanks!


----------



## dtompsett (Feb 2, 2010)

Couple solutions... 

1. pour, then place in a preheated oven (preheat the oven to 200F, then shut off). 

2. Place the molds under a heat lamp. 

(#2 came from someone else on the forum... I read that suggestion the other day)

Goal is to keep the mold warm so that it cools from the bottom to the top (physical location... candle is upside-down). If the wax on the top remains warm and liquid, then it will get drawn down as the stuff at the bottom cools and shrinks.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I use the metal molds for tapers and after the initial pour, you usually get a hole in the center due to shrinkage. I just pour a little more to top it off. I don't worry about a little uneveness because I will use a finisher to taper the bottoms so they fit in candle holders. You should poke a few of the divots to make sure they aren't actually hollow inside


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Watch your pour temperature too


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

Don't wait too long to top them off. If the wax has cooled too much say after 20 minutes it will shrink leaving the gap around the candle next to the mold where the fresh hot wax will drip down.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

gotta have that calm steady hand chef


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

well berk.... thats out of the question.... too much coffee.


----------

